# Okay Ladies.. Discharge = Yuck!



## ppretty_poisonn (Jul 14, 2003)

I was a bit embarassed to post this - but I've read through a lot of the recent postings and see that I'm not alone.I'm Ashleigh. I'm new. I have also been blessed with an annoying type of discharge. I know it's not an STD...as I haven't had any unprotected sex.If I may explain my symptoms...







*whitish sometimes yellowish discharge and it's almost wet looking*fishy smell*burning sensation while urinating - I've been tested and treated for various UTI's. Even went to a urologist for a cystoscopy and it came back clear. From what I've read - it almost sounds as if it's BV. I'm hoping that's all it is.You want to hear the worst part about this? When I go away for the weekend - whether it be to my cottage or somewhere else...the symptoms almost dissapear which lead me to believe that when I put stress on my body at work - the symptoms are that much more noticeable. It's really frustrating. I'm 22 and have had IBS-D for nearly 7 years, so I wonder if this may have something to do with it. My IBS goes through stages where it's great for a long time and then I get into a rut where the D and cramping just won't go away. It just seems as if it's been one constant thing after the next. IBS starting it - then an almost diagnosis of IC - now this. Is there anyone going through this or HAS gone through this? If anyone can help - I would very much appreciate it.







Ashleigh


----------



## cdix01 (Jun 26, 2003)

Welcome to the board, unfortunately!







First, I'll comment on the STD portion. It is possible to get an STD even if you've had protected sex. Genital Herpes can be passed from the mouth to the genital area. Trust me, I know from experience. A cold sore on your mouth is herpes also. But, this hasn't caused any additional discharge. Just an fyi for you to think about. Secondly, no protection is 100% effective against the prevention of STD's. They help, but the only way to make sure you never get them is to abstain.Onto the IBS. I always thought a fishy smell meant a yeast infection. I'm not sure what BV is so I can't comment on that. I don't know if you have seen your OBGYN, but I would suggest an appointment. What your describing sounds more like an infection as opposed to an IBS problem. Someone wrote on another note that with IBS, if you don't wipe properly, you can cause infections. If your doc can't find anything, see another one. Something is going on and you need to get it corrected before it gets any worse. Also, you say that your symptoms get better when you're at your cottage. That could simply be less stress = less symptoms. But I would also pay attention to what you eat. Could it be you're not eating something at the cottage that you eat at home that is a trigger for IBS? Just a thought. I'm 32 and have been dealing with this since I was in highschool. I've gotten it alot more under control than all those years ago. What I did was find out what caused it to flare up and learn to stay away from those triggers. I know it's not always so easy because alot of people on this board seem to have flare ups for no apparent reason. The best advice I can give is to keep track of what you eat, what stress is going on, and see if you can connect the dots to a flare up. Hopefully you can find a pattern and make some changes. I'm sure there are plenty of others here who can give better advice.I hope my long winded reply is of some use. Good luck!!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Of course, I can't diagnose over the Internet, but the symptoms you describe (odor, color and burning with urination) sound like a trichomonas infection. It could also be BV (bacterial vaginosis). Both are treated with oral Flagyl or Metrogel inserts. You can narrow it down to (or exclude) these two conditions by buying a roll of pH (litmus) paper at the health food store or drug store. Wipe some of the discharge on a small strip of the paper. If the pH is 4.5 or lower, you either have yeast, or it's a normal discharge. If higher than 4.5, you can pretty much assume i'ts BV or trich. In the latter case, see a doctor. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh that sucks. Yes, I would definately see your gynecologist.. it's not normal for it to smell fishy. I don't think I have ever had BV but it's pretty common so try not to worry! Now call your gyn!!Hope you feel better!!


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

I had that once an my gyno told me it was garderella which might be the same as BV because I know there's another name for it.TH


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Garderella, bacterial vagnosis = same. It will not go away without a prescription drug --- either Flagyl or Metrogel.


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

There was a great article here somewhere about how the UTI's come back negative, when they are really positve. Something about how they find that the bacteria in the bladder get colonized and settle deep in the tissue to they go undetected. That's why you get repeated UTI's. What you are explaining sounds so familiar. Does it change with your menstral cycle? I know that a little mucous in general in the vagina is normal. I think when it's get dryer it gets stronger smelling. I think there is natural, healthy yeast/fungus type organisms that live there all the time, I forget the names of them. It seems that your mucous changes when you ovulate and right before your period. It seems that I remember that at some point you produce even more than other times, like maybe when you ovulate? You're supposed to be able to tell when you ovulate by the consistancy of the mucous, whether it's stringy or pasty. Clear or cream color, but not too yellow, that's bad. Really fun to play with it! Not! The stringy is better for the sperm to swim up it and your cervix is covered with the stuff when you ovulate. It's been a while since I was trying to get pregnant, and I'm a little fuzzy on this stuff. I do remember with all those UTI's I had getting fishy smeling mucous too.


----------



## FuzzyWuzzyBooBoo (Aug 3, 2003)

I've got something like that. It's white, doesn't smell and isn't really thick. It started when my IBS did. I've been checked out many times too. Uhh..I just thought that maybe I wasn't drinking enough water. Has anyone heard of IBS messing with your sex life? Is that what this is? Is it just a "natural moisture" problem? Any thoughts would help.


----------



## kristyann (Feb 5, 2003)

Sounds like bacterial vaginosis or garenella. Treated with Flagyl. Need to get to the doc for treatment.Kristy


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Fuzzy, I would have thought yours was yeast (I have some of that too).....


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I remember when I worked for a very wise GP Dr. He would always advise woman against douching to avoid some of these problems. Too often times when women douche they wash away the good bacteria that will fight off other bacterias that are harmful or at least a nuisance. I don't know if this might be the case in your case but I thought I would post it anyway.


----------

